# Fenêtre "activité" de Safari ?



## bertol65 (15 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour, où est passée la fenêtre Activité de Safari qui permettait en localisant un fichier flv de l'enregistrer ?
Merci.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2014)

Salut *berto*.

L'entrée : '_activité_' (dont les _MacUsers_ avertis firent leur quotidien à la _Table d'Hôte_ : '_Fenêtre_' du restaurant : «Safari») ne figure plus au menu depuis que l'_Auberge_ [étant passée de l'horizon _Vieille École_ : «(Snow) Léopard 10.6» à une série de perspectives '_New Age_' : «Lion 10.7», puis «Mountain Lion 10.8» et aujourd'hui «Mavericks 10.9»], tout en gardant son nom de 'brousse' : «Safari», a perdu son numéro '*5*' pour passer au suffixe : '*6*', puis aujourd'hui au chiffre '*7*'.

Je connais bien des chasseurs - et non des moindres - qui n'ont toujours pas fait leur deuil de ce retrait dans la carte des menus de l'_Hostellerie_ : «Safari», comme tu peux en ouïr les échos plaintifs dans ce &#9758;fil-ci&#9756;.

Je déduis (sans grand effort logique) de ta question que, quoique tes informations affichent toujours la réclame du grand chat africain «Léopard», ton horizon félin vient de changer, à moins que tu n'aies troqué la carabine de chasse au fauve pour la planche de surf .

Comme brièvement évoqué dans le fil dont je t'ai donné le lien, activer le menu : '_Développement_' dans «Safari 6_ou_7» permet (entre autres) d'accéder aux ressources d'une page active du web - mais en fait de 'brousse', eh bien! le pisteur est servi en l'occurrence, c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire (à l'instar de ces image-devinettes enfantines où les contours de l'animal se superposent aux délinéations végétales en s'y confondant) - comme tu peux le voir d'après ce cliché :





&#9758; personnellement, je recommanderais de passer plutôt par un logiciel spécialisé dans la capture des vidéos du web. Il en existe une foultitude dans le genre gratuit dont tu trouveras une liste dans &#9758;cestui fil&#9756; classique de «MacGénération» placé sous l'altière supervision de *Fab'Fab*. Mais dès que les choses se corsent un tantinet (vidéos en streaming de type hyper-protégé affichées en fenêtres 'popup' dissimulant leur adresse), les outils gratuits ont du plomb dans l'aile et je ne connais que 2 logiciels (payants) qui ne soient pas pris en défaut : &#9758;Elmedia Player&#9756; (à condition d'acheter la version PRO) et &#9758;Jaksta&#9756; (digne des pompes aspiratrices industrielles les plus puissantes).


----------



## bertol65 (15 Janvier 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse. Je viens de mettre à jour mon profil matériel.


----------

